# Local Arts & Craft Show



## chauncey (Aug 2, 2015)

It was juried, as are most of the upper end shows in this area, and was held at an outdoor mall in 
Rochester Hills, MI...about 80 exhibitors and six photographers.

The photographers were, IQ wise, on par with what is displayed herein and...two of them had 
metal prints in the $1,000 price range for 20x30 size prints. 

It was the first time that I saw metal prints first hand...was very impressed with the dark night scenes
with their dark blues and blacks. Seeing the same image printed on paper, then on metal, IMHO, there 
is no comparison and is well worth the extra cost. It causes me to reevaluate the viability of using really
dark backgrounds for my own studio smoke and flower stuff...does not look like the black velvet stuff!


----------

